# JTable + Hashmap ?



## Frankster (18. September 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne meine JTable mit Daten aus einer Hashmap befüllen

Ich hab ein JTableModell erstellt und die Hashmapvariable importiert und möchte nun wie folgt die einzelnen Zeilen befüllen


```
class MyTableModel extends AbstractTableModel {
        private String[] spaltenNamen = {"Nr.", "Datum", "Start-Zeit","Stop-Zeit","Sender","6","7","8"};
        private Object[][] zeilen;
       
        public MyTableModel(){
            Object[] zeilenKeys= map.keySet().toArray();
            for(int zeile=0; zeile<map.size(); zeile++){
                zeilen[zeile][0] = ((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getEventId();
                zeilen[zeile][1] = ((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getEventType();
                zeilen[zeile][2] = ((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getEventRepeat();
                zeilen[zeile][3] = ((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getRepcount();
                zeilen[zeile][4] = ((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getAnnounceTime();
                zeilen[zeile][5] = ((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getAlarmTime();
                zeilen[zeile][6] = ((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getStopTime();
                zeilen[zeile][7] = ((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getData();
            }
        }
```

Ich habs getestet. Die Daten von der Hashtable sind vorhanden und ich kann auch per:
((DboxTimerDaten)(map.get(zeilenKeys[zeile]))).getData();
auf die Daten zugreifen.

Aber wenn ich die Zeilen befüllen möchte, kommt immer eine NoPointerException :-(

Wieso ?

Die Daten sind ja alle vorhanden und können auch ausgelesen werden


----------



## Frankster (18. September 2005)

Ich hab den Fehler schon

Ich hab die grösse des zeilen Arrays nicht defniert :-(


----------

